# im thinking about blowdrying my horse after a winter workout....



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not? I figure, cooler over his body then starting at neck I can blowdry him. Slowely move the cooler back as I'm blowdrying. Medium heat on high. Its not hot enough to risk burning him. And the air isn't cold so he wont get a chill. I'm 99% sure my gelding wont mind a blowdryer. If he does, I'll deal with it. But I usually ride in the evenings when its even colder(schedule so morning/noon rides aren't an option)
Does anyone see any harm coming from this? He's grown and incredibly fuzzy coat this year and its just now temps to start blanketing..
does anybody else dry their horse this way? I can even get the attatchment for curly hair. So its more like a drying curry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it will take forever and a day if you plan on using a blow dryer for people but you can get a high velocity dryer used for dogs and although they are much louder with a bit of work you can get your guy used to it and get the work done much quicker.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I towel dry my horses and then put a cooler on them.

Blow drying a horse is a waste of electricity and would burn out the blow dryer in a short period of time.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Luckily for me we don't get charged extra for electricity  I'm a okay with burning out a cheap hair dryer. 
I'll have to look into getting a high powered dog one..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Most of the barns I have trained at had heat lamps in the wash stall. It allowed us to wash year round and it helped dry horses quickly. This site shows a set-up like ours. I am sure you could rig up something yourself that is much cheaper. Just make SURE you have an electrician wire the area appropriately. These lights need high voltage and careful wiring. Doing it poorly could, probably, be a fire hazard.


http://www.kalglo.com/horsehtr.htm


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Kymbadina said:


> Luckily for me we don't get charged extra for electricity  I'm a okay with burning out a cheap hair dryer.
> I'll have to look into getting a high powered dog one..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So it's ok to drive up the electric bill for the barn?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

When sweat "dries" it gets the hair matted and you need to do a thorough currying so your horse can keep themselves warm when out in the elements. 

I'm still concerned about a hairdryer burning the horse's skin.. I think if you are not okay with waiting around for him to cool off, then why not clip him? Then he can keep his blanket and you won't have to wait for him to cool off as long. 

And it saves the barn from a spike in their electricity bill.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I can not say I have ever boarded at a barn with heat lamps. Even the way fancy expensive barn(s) with indoor hot and cold water wash stalls do not have heat lamps and we do not wash the entire horse all year around.

I can not see a barn owner thinking installing heat lamps is OK if you board.


Before you decide to use a blow dryer on your horse check with the barn owner to see if it is OK with them. I tend to lean towards the towel drying and curry technique. If your horse gets so sweaty that doing that is too much work it is time to re-think your blanketing system and/or clipping.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My barn has a heat lamp, and so did the barn that I frequently visited before.

Both also had hot/cold water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Allison Finch said:


> Most of the barns I have trained at had heat lamps in the wash stall. It allowed us to wash year round and it helped dry horses quickly. This site shows a set-up like ours. I am sure you could rig up something yourself that is much cheaper. Just make SURE you have an electrician wire the area appropriately. These lights need high voltage and careful wiring. Doing it poorly could, probably, be a fire hazard.


That is actually a infrared heater. We have one we use for foaling and calving. It only heats the critter - not the air or the bedding.

Quite $$$.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Have you ever blow dryed a dog? It takes FOREVER. I mean yes, they have thicker hair typically but they're still much smaller. A regular hair dryer doesn't really do the job on my Aussie I cant see it being worth it on a horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd be worried about burning and stripping natural oils from the fur. 

If you are working the horse to the point where its sweating loads, why not think about a partial clip? Duffy has had her neck and shoulders done since Saturday (not attractive but practical) and is SO SO SO much better, I no longer have to hand walk her or wait for her to dry with a fleece on!


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

He does not get ridden to the point of sweat everyday. Maybe 2 days a week MAX otherwise iys a light easy workout. I do not want to clip or partial clip him. If I go to the board owner and say hey I'm going to blowdry Gunnar when he gets sweaty he will say I'm crazy but whatever floats my boat. We don't pay for box fans in the summer nor heated buckets in winter. Those use much more electricity than my one dryer will every now and again. 
Its a real low key place. Installing heated lights he would most likely have an issue with. I'm buying a propane heater that will heat the overall temperature of the small barn he is in. That should help some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

In which case, if his work isnt that hard, and he isn't swearing that much, stick a fleece on him to absorb sweat and walk him in hand till he cools and dries, curry comb him to get the dry sweat off- simple.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Kymbadina said:


> I'm buying a propane heater that will heat the overall temperature of the small barn he is in. That should help some.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No matter how low key the place is, I would not do this with out asking first.

Improperly installed heaters in a barn are just begging for a barn fire.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> No matter how low key the place is, I would not do this with out asking first.
> 
> Improperly installed heaters in a barn are just begging for a barn fire.


Also your BO needs to check insurance!

We are going to be installing a heater in the indoor arena. Insurance is loads different for the type of fuel used for the heater!


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm talking about a small small heater. The kind that sits atop a small propane tank. We already have one in the lounge for boarders to use at will. But I want my own for the sake of not buying a tank of propane then getting there one day to an empty tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Side note, the heater has already been approved. He doesn't care as long as I turn it off when not around. It might help that I clean/take care of his sale horses. As long as nobody is getting hurt or upset he doesn't much care what's done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You said you are buying a propane heater for the barn he is in.

That is very different than heating the lounge area where no hay, shavings, cats, etc are.

However, ANY fuel use in a farm building raises insurance rates.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I would never want an open flame (propane heater) in a barn!! Never!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I've used blow dryers in a pinch. They work pretty good. Horses don't get that thick undercoat like a dog & if they won't burn a person they won't burn a horse.
The best bet though is to use a fitted cooler or one of those big stretchy straps around the girth area if you have a square cooler. That way you can leave the horse in a stall until dry if you don't have time to walk him/her.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

The lounge never gets used honestly expect winter rarely when using the heater. 
I'm well aware the risk involved with a propane heater. It isn't as if I'll be stacking it on a hay bale. It will be on solid swept concrete away from any hazards. When used responsibly and approapriatly it will be fine. 
Thanks for the input about a blow dryer. I was looking for peoples past experiences trying them  
he has a fitted wool blend cooler on order now just waiting for it to arrive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

They do make hair dryers just for livestock too. We have this one at my university: Electro-Groom Electric Cleaner (Equine - Grooming - Grooming Aids - Dryers Vacumms)
Vacuums too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I blowdried my whole horse after a bath, once. Took about a 1/2 hour & 2 cans of beer. This was a summer's evening, his tail looked fab! So now I always blowdry his tail after a bath, I love the look. I use an ionic blowdryer so I think it dries faster, does on my hair anyways. Now if it was winter, and the horse was sweaty, might take 2 hours & a six pack of beer.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

Most of the riders at my barn blow dry their horses in the winter after a work out. The horses actually seem to enjoy it!


----------

